# Currys legal advice



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Morning all 


I purchased a tv from Currys in 2017 with a five year guarantee. To cut a long story short it needed a repair and they have written it off. I paid £699 but they have offered me £479 settlement figure. It had a nice couple of touches like Harman kardon sound and 3D etc. Have a got a legal right to demand my £699 back?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you read the terms and conditions of the guarantee? 

The way the prices of TVs have dropped the £479 would probably would buy the equivalent standard of TV now.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

What do the terms in the guarantee say?


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

What does the guarantee say? Does it state it's a money back guarantee or that they will repair/replace?

How do they reach the figure of £479?

As that model likely wont be sold any more, I would be expecting a like for like replacement, with a value of at least £699. Currys may well argue that an equivalent model now costs £479.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

justinio said:


> What does the guarantee say? Does it state it's a money back guarantee or that they will repair/replace?
> 
> How do they reach the figure of £479?
> 
> As that model likely wont be sold any more, I would be expecting a like for like replacement, with a value of at least £699. Currys may well argue that an equivalent model now costs £479.


Yes that's all I can find. Just feel that I've lost £220 through no fault of my own.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I can buy another 49” tv for that price just doesn’t have that spec of my old tv.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd be reading the wording of the guarantee firstly.
Then research equivalent tv's. Go back to them with your findings. 
It'll be a bit like car insurance writing your car off, never accept the first offer.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

From their web site in terms "The value of the voucher will be based on an equivalent or similar specification product up to a maximum of your original Product purchase price."

Sounds like they are valuing the spec of your current TV now at the £479...

Not sure if you can argue / discuss this wit them further or not - certainly no harm in trying, but if you do, I would be looking for a similar TV (inc resolution etc) to ours now and if this is more - say £540, then argue that is what you should be getting...


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Exotica said:


> I can buy another 49" tv for that price just doesn't have that spec of my old tv.


Whats the model of your Tv?


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Yes that's all I can find. Just feel that I've lost £220 through no fault of my own.


I bet you have lost a lot more on detailing products LOL


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Have they provided an example replacement? Can you ask them to suggest a replacement based on your original spec. 
Maybe worth offering suggestions you can find on their website as a like for like/similar spec. 
Be polite and not demanding


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Exotica said:


> Yes that's all I can find. Just feel that I've lost £220 through no fault of my own.


You've had 4 years usage of the TV. £220 depreciation isn't much when you think of it that way.

Looking at Richer Sounds £500 buys a nice TV these days.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe see if you can broker a decent deal for a new TV with the money they've offered you. Sure they'd rather you spend the money with them than take it elsewhere. If not off to Richer Sounds I'd go


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

It's a bit like a car write off you need to research the market and present evidence of TVs that have similar spec to yours.

A way to think about it may be if you had to replace your TV with your own funds how much would that be now.

I would certainly challenge the valuation if you think it's low but you will need some evidence in support

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kerr said:


> You've had 4 years usage of the TV. £220 depreciation isn't much when you think of it that way.
> 
> Looking at Richer Sounds £500 buys a nice TV these days.


This exactly. Depends if your guarantee specifically says "new for old replacement" (which it likely doesnt) or says "replacement value" (which it likely does)

Otherwise, they will reasonably factor in that you have had the benefit of 4 years use and that you wouldn't expect to sell it today for same price you paid back then


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

justinio said:


> Whats the model of your Tv?


LG - 49UH850V Smart 3D 4k Ultra HD HDR 49" LED TV


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There's one on eBay just now that they claim is a warranty replacement as good as new.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LG49UH85...293718?hash=item3b5a22b216:g:9jEAAOSw1UdgW5M9

If you're local and really want the same TV you might get this cheap enough and pocked a good bit of the £479.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Kerr said:


> You've had 4 years usage of the TV. £220 depreciation isn't much when you think of it that way.
> 
> Looking at Richer Sounds £500 buys a nice TV these days.


agree with this. and an excuse to research and buy a new one 

or could go to war with them, spend hours with emails, phone calls and getting wound up - for the sake of £220?

maybe send one email, saying meet the same spec and you'll be happy or send me a bit more money.

lifes to short. even when you know you're right


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Exotica said:


> LG - 49UH850V Smart 3D 4k Ultra HD HDR 49" LED TV


I'd just pick something from their website thats priced close to £699, is in stock, that I liked the look of, and argue for it.

They will try and fob you off, stand your ground and dont accept anything less than what you'd be happy with.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Rather than asking them for all sorts, if you don't have a copy of the 5 year warranty details (and I don't have for my currys tv 5 yr warranty either) maybe ask them for a copy of the terms and see what it says. With hindsight I should have asked for a copy of the terms when I bought my tv but you just wanna get the thing home and set up and assume that a 5 year warranty means you'll get it repaired or replaced with equivalent for 5 years. I'd be wanting to determine that what you are being told matches what their warranty says before doing anything.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks all . Do all electrical large domestic appliances have 5 years at least consumer protection anyway?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

This ???

https://blogs.thisismoney.co.uk/2010/03/tv-warranty.html


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Exotica said:


> This ???
> 
> https://blogs.thisismoney.co.uk/2010/03/tv-warranty.html





> However, the UK Sale of Goods Act (1979) state actually gives you greater rights and therefore takes precedence - a warranty of up to six years in England & Wales. If an item fails within six months, the obligation is on the retailer - not the manufacturer - to repair or offer a partial refund. Beyond that, the onus is on the consumer to prove the goods had an inherent fault at manufacture which has caused them to fail.


Currys are offering you a substantial partial refund. You've had 4 years usage of the TV. It's a good deal.

Looking at your TV, and what £479 buys you now, I don't think they are being unreasonable at all. I think the offer is good.

You can buy a brand new TV of similar or better specification and start off with a new 5 year warranty.

I'd take it and move on.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

One thing I would say - the TV that broke had a true 100hz panel. That might not mean anything to you, but for some it is important as the smooth motion is essential as some people are sensitive to the flicker or motion of 50hz panel sets. I don’t think any of the current sub £500 LG’s in Curry’s have that option so the spec is different on a fundamental level. Perhaps you can say that you need a true 100hz panel as I think that the cheapest of those is at £599.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Currys are offering you a substantial partial refund. You've had 4 years usage of the TV. It's a good deal.
> 
> Looking at your TV, and what £479 buys you now, I don't think they are being unreasonable at all. I think the offer is good.
> 
> ...


Just as an FYI, the Sale of Goods Act (1979) was replaced by the Consumer Rights Act (2015).

Apparently, on their 5 year warranty, Currys state:

"If the product cannot be repaired, we will replace it with a TV of equivalent specification. If we don't have an equivalent product, we'll discuss an alternative solution with you and we'll always do our best to make sure that you are satisfied with the outcome"

So, you likely wont get a £699 TV to replace yours, but you should expect one with an equivalent spec (which shoudnt be difficult 4 years on).

It's up to you how much hassle it's worth arguing the toss with them. As others have said, you've had 4 years use out of it, so £479 isnt a terrible offer.


----------

